# Google Earth



## stieglitz (2 August 2005)

Hat sich von Euch schon mal jemand Google-Earth angesehen?

Das kann ich nur empfehlen, das Programm kann süchtig machen, Vorsicht!  

Hab mir gerade meine Lieblingsinsel mit meinem Lieblingsstrand in Florida herangezoomt. Wenn ich dort sässe, könnte man mich glatt erkennen.
Oder mein Bürogebäude in Esslingen kann ich auch gut erkennen.
Und ich möchte jetzt sofort raus aus meinem Büro an diesen Strand. :x


----------



## Mindolluin (3 August 2005)

Ich bin gerade dabei, mit Google Earth und Fraps ein Intro-Video für eine Urlaubsfoto-DVD zu erstellen. Ein wunderbares Spielzeug!

Mindolluin


----------



## stieglitz (3 August 2005)

Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin gerade dabei, mit Google Earth und Fraps ein Intro-Video für eine Urlaubsfoto-DVD zu erstellen. Ein wunderbares Spielzeug!
> 
> Mindolluin


Kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Sieht sicher super aus, wenn man sich so auf sein Urlaubsgebiet einzoomt.
Was ist Fraps für ein Programm? (ja, ich könnte auch danach googln  )

Im übrigen steht im aktuellen Papier-Spiegel ein grösserer Bericht dazu.
Google Earth ist erst am Anfang. Es ist ähnlich wie Wikipedia konzipiert.
Jeder kann es ergänzen, z.B. kann man zu den Zielpunkten weitere Fotos und Videos einbinden.
In einiger Zeit wird das sicher ein sehr umfangreiches Informationsmedium.


----------



## Mindolluin (3 August 2005)

Fraps ist ein Programm, das aus DirectX- oder OpenGL-Fenstern Videos aufzeichnet. Wird bevorzugt eingesetzt, um Clan-Videos etc. in Multiplayer-Spielen aufzuzeichnen. Ersetzt aber auch wunderbar die (leider) (noch?) fehlende Aufzeichnungsfunktion in Google Earth.

Mindolluin


----------



## stieglitz (3 August 2005)

merci, habs verstanden. Viel Spaß weiter damit.


----------



## stieglitz (3 August 2005)

Hier gibts bereits ein deutsches Forum zu Google Earth:
http://www.globezoom.info/wbb2/index.php


----------



## stieglitz (3 August 2005)

Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> Fraps ist ein Programm, das aus DirectX- oder OpenGL-Fenstern Videos aufzeichnet. Wird bevorzugt eingesetzt, um Clan-Videos etc. in Multiplayer-Spielen aufzuzeichnen. Ersetzt aber auch wunderbar die (leider) (noch?) fehlende Aufzeichnungsfunktion in Google Earth.
> 
> Mindolluin


@Mindolluin
Videoaufzeichnung scheint es bei der kostenpflichtigen Version schon zu geben.





> Neben dem kostenlosen Download gibt es zwei weitere Versionen, unter anderem mit besserer Druckfunktion und Video-Export.


http://www.globezoom.info/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=4&sid=e01531ae5218313148cff3ca7469f7f3


----------



## A John (3 August 2005)

*Re: Goggle Earth*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Hat sich von Euch schon mal jemand Google-Earth angesehen?
> 
> Das kann ich nur empfehlen, das Programm kann süchtig machen, Vorsicht!



Stimmt!
Die Pro- Version für 20 USD kann man sich IMO allerdings sparen.
Bringt keine erkennbar höhere Auflösung.

Unser Haus in Taufkirchen (bei München) ist deutlich zu erkennen.
Sogar die Tiefgarageneinfahrt und das Mülltonnenhäuschen.
Dass der weiße Fleck dahinter ein Wohnmobil ist, erkennt allerdings nur, wer es weis.

Gruß A. John


----------



## stieglitz (3 August 2005)

*Re: Goggle Earth*



			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> Die Pro- Version für 20 USD kann man sich IMO allerdings sparen.
> Bringt keine erkennbar höhere Auflösung.
> 
> 
> Gruß A. John


Aber dort geht wohl Videomitschnitt, und das könnte ja für einige von Nutzen sein.
Siehe die Vorpostings.


----------



## Mindolluin (3 August 2005)

Nicht ganz. Nur die Pro-Version kann das mit einem Zusatzmodul realisieren. Und das wären dann 400 $ fürs Pro und nochmal 200 $ fürs Zusatzmodul. 
Schade eigentlich.

Ich hab mir die Plus-Variante angeschafft, weil ich da mein GPS anschließen kann. Sehr nett.

Mindolluin


----------



## stieglitz (4 August 2005)

Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht ganz. Nur die Pro-Version kann das mit einem Zusatzmodul realisieren. Und das wären dann 400 $ fürs Pro und nochmal 200 $ fürs Zusatzmodul.
> Schade eigentlich.
> 
> Ich hab mir die Plus-Variante angeschafft, weil ich da mein GPS anschließen kann. Sehr nett.
> ...


600 $ für das Pro und Zusatzmodul ist schon etwas heftig. Das bedarf schon handfeste Gründe, um sich das zu leisten.

Hier hab ich noch einen Link auf die Stuttgarter Zeitung zu diesem Thema:
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/stz/page/detail.php/965475


----------



## Captain Picard (24 März 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/71262


> Google Earth: Fast ganz Deutschland hochauflösend
> 
> Googles Satellitenkartenbrowser Google Earth hat bislang nur einige deutsche Metrolopen hochaufgelöst dargestellt, der Rest der Republik erschien grobklötzig. Nach einem Datenupdate erscheint nun fast die ganze Republik hochauflösend.


cp


----------



## Mindolluin (24 März 2006)

Ich bin beeindruckt. Jetzt kann ich mein vor dem Haus geparktes Fahrrad erkennen.  

Mindolluin


----------



## Reducal (24 März 2006)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung, ob sich ein Upgrade auf die Plus-Version für 20 € lohnt?


----------



## Mindolluin (24 März 2006)

Ich würd sagen die Plus lohnt sich nur, wenn du ein GPS-Gerät anschließen willst.

Mindo


----------

